# MLB 2019 Double Your Money



## jh111 (Mar 25, 2019)

The last 9 years you would've doubled your money using this MLB system.
I have never personally used it – only back tested it.
I am not selling anything, and I don't have a website.
My sole intention is to help as many people as possible assuming the system continues it's success.
I will post all plays here.

Intro
Answers

- John


----------



## jh111 (Mar 25, 2019)

*SYSTEM RESULTS*

2010 - 35-15-1 = +51
2011 - 43-17-6 = +66
2012 - 38-16-6 = +60
2013 - 41-18-2 (1) = +43
2014 - 71-24-3 = +98
2015 - 44-18-4 (1) = +48
2016 - 58-11-3 = +72
2017 - 50-14-4 = +68
2018 - 38-17-5 = +60

Total - 418-150-34 (2) = +566


A Game Win % = 69
B Game Win % = 81
C Game Win % = 94


----------



## jh111 (Mar 29, 2019)

Best Alternate Run Line Sportsbooks


----------



## jh111 (Apr 3, 2019)

Series 1 - A bet


----------



## jh111 (Apr 3, 2019)

*Series #1*

Colorado +1.5 @ -180 - A Bet Win

*1-0, +1 unit*


----------



## jh111 (Apr 7, 2019)

Series 2 - A bet


----------



## jh111 (Apr 7, 2019)

As of 1110 EST, the line is currently Cleveland -156 at Covers.com. If the line remains at -151 or higher, we will play Cleveland on the ML. If it drops to -150 or lower, then we will play Cleveland +1.5. I recommend placing your wager as close to first pitch as possible. Good vibes!


----------



## jh111 (Apr 8, 2019)

*Series #2

Cleveland ML @ -160 - A bet Win

2-0, +2 units


*2 more A bets on Tuesday. *


----------



## jh111 (Apr 9, 2019)

Series 3 and 4 - A Bets


----------



## jh111 (Apr 10, 2019)

*Series #3 and #4


(3) Boston ML @ -256 - A bet Loss -$64
(4) Texas RL +1.5 @ -170 - A bet Win +$25


Starting Bankroll - *$1000 (playing TO WIN $25 for every $1000)
*Current Bankroll - *$1011

*
Pending Series - *B bet TO WIN $89 on Boston
*

Record/Units - *3-0, +3 units


----------



## jh111 (Apr 10, 2019)

Series 5 - A Bet


----------



## jh111 (Apr 11, 2019)

*Series #5


(5) Texas RL +1.5 @ -160 - A bet Win +$25


Starting Bankroll* - $1000 (playing TO WIN $25 for every $1000)
*Current Bankroll* - $1036


*Pending Series* - B bet TO WIN $89 on Boston


*Record/Units* - 4-0, +4 units


----------



## jh111 (Apr 11, 2019)

Series 3 - B Bet


----------



## jh111 (Apr 12, 2019)

*Series #3


(3) Boston ML @ -182 - B bet Win +$89


Starting Bankroll* - $1000 (playing TO WIN $25 for every $1000)
*Current Bankroll* - $1125


*Overall Record/Units* - 5-0, +5 units

****
A Bets* = 4-1
*B Bets* = 1-0
*C Bets* = none


----------



## jh111 (Apr 12, 2019)

Series 6 - A Bet


----------



## jh111 (Apr 13, 2019)

*Series #6


(6) Philadelphia ML @ -167 - A bet Win +$25


Starting Bankroll* - $1000 (playing TO WIN $25 for every $1000)
*Current Bankroll* - $1150


*Overall Record/Units* - 6-0, +6 units

***
*A Bets *= 5-1
*B Bets* = 1-0
*C Bets* = none


----------



## jh111 (Apr 13, 2019)

Series 7 - A Bet


----------



## jh111 (Apr 14, 2019)

*Series #7


(7) Philadelphia ML @ -180 - A bet Loss -$45


Starting Bankroll *- $1000 (playing TO WIN $25 for every $1000)
*Current Bankroll* - $1105


*Overall Record/Units *- 6-0, +6 units

***
*A Bets* = 5-2
*B Bets* = 1-0
*C Bets *= none


----------



## jh111 (Apr 14, 2019)

Series 7 - B Bet


----------



## jh111 (Apr 15, 2019)

*Series #7


(7) Philadelphia ML @ -152 - B bet Win +$70


Starting Bankroll *- $1000 (playing TO WIN $25 for every $1000)
*Current Bankroll* - $1175

*Overall Record/Units* - 7-0, +7 units

***
*A Bets *= 5-2
*B Bets* = 2-0
*C Bets* = none


----------



## jh111 (Apr 17, 2019)

Series 8 - A Bet


----------



## jh111 (Apr 18, 2019)

*Series #8


(8) Chicago Cubs ML @ -175 - A bet Win +$25


Starting Bankroll* - $1000 (playing TO WIN $25 for every $1000)
*Current Bankroll* - $1200


*Overall Record/Units* - 8-0, +8 units

***
*A Bets *= 6-2
*B Bets *= 2-0
*C Bets* = none


----------



## jh111 (Apr 19, 2019)

Series 9 - A Bet


----------



## jh111 (Apr 20, 2019)

Series #9


(9) Washington Nationals Alt RL +1.5 @ -265 - A bet Win +$25


Starting Bankroll - $1000 (playing TO WIN $25 for every $1000)
Current Bankroll - $1225


Overall Record/Units - 9-0, +9 units

***
A Bets = 7-2
B Bets = 2-0
C Bets = none


----------



## jh111 (Apr 20, 2019)

Series 10 - A Bet


----------



## jh111 (Apr 21, 2019)

No play in game 2.


----------



## jh111 (Apr 21, 2019)

*Series #10


(10) Washington ML @ -245 - A bet Loss -$61


Starting Bankroll* - $1000 (playing TO WIN $25 for every $1000)
*Current Bankroll *- $1164


*Overall Record/Units* - 9-0, +9 units

***
*A Bets *= 7-3
*B Bets* = 2-0
*C Bets* = none


----------



## jh111 (Apr 21, 2019)

Series 10 - B Bet + Series 11 - A Bet


----------



## jh111 (Apr 22, 2019)

*Series #10 + #11


(10) Washington ML @ -180 - B bet Win +$86
(11) Pittsburgh Alt RL +1.5 @ -270 - A bet Win +$25


Starting Bankroll - *$1000 (playing TO WIN $25 for every $1000)
*Current Bankroll - *$1275
*

Overall Record/Units - *11-0, +11 units
*
***
A Bets = *8-3
*B Bets = *3-0
*C Bets = *none


----------



## jh111 (Apr 23, 2019)

Anyone following this...or am I wasting my time?


----------



## habamper01 (Apr 30, 2019)

You a not wasting  time? it's very useful


----------

